# Can't find shutter count from iPad.



## get_armbarred (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm in the process of building a desktop so I'm doing everything from my iPad. All the shutter count sites don't seem like they are iPad friendly. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

What the heck is a shutter count site?


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> What the heck is a shutter count site?





http://www.ezeeset.com/images/Shutters-collage-big.jpg


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

snerd said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck is a shutter count site?
> ...



OH. Great. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Well?! Did you count them?!

Sorry op, I think iPad doesn't do flash? Most sites use it? No idea, just a thought. The Mac folks will correct me if I'm wrong, I'm sure.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

snerd said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...



No... there's no flash to be had on iPads or iPhone... But seriously... what the hell is a shutter count site?


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2014)

I think you can get the shutter count on your camera.

http://www.eoscount.com/


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea. You upload a raw or JPEG and they tell you the shutter count of the camera.


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2014)

I linked to eoscount.com above


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> I linked to eoscount.com above


Thanks I missed that. I guess I should have mentioned its a nikon d3200.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 12, 2014)

iPad doesn't have a shutter


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2014)

chuasam said:


> iPad doesn't have a shutter



Exactly...it's an "electronic shutter"...it's got no moving parts...it's told electronically to "make an image".


----------



## shaylou (Aug 19, 2014)

get_armbarred said:


> Hey guys. I'm in the process of building a desktop so I'm doing everything from my iPad. All the shutter count sites don't seem like they are iPad friendly. Any advise would be appreciated.



Buy a camera with a shutter?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 19, 2014)

Images stored in iPad from your d3200 are converted to a format not recognized by those sites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

